# School



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Just wondering when everybody goes back to school. You Southernors outta be going pretty soon right?


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Sep. 2


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thursday, I don't want to go back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I went back today.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

august 24


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I go back sep. 8th or 9th.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> Just wondering when everybody goes back to school. You Southernors outta be going pretty soon right?


college starts august 24th

im going to die with my list of classesukey:


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

September 8th...GO MINNESOTA ha


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

September 8, the latest we have ever started


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

early sept.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I go back sep. 8th or 9th.





Joe(y) said:


> September 8th...GO MINNESOTA ha





x-force hunter said:


> September 8, the latest we have ever started


Same here the 8th


----------



## wideerhunter94 (Feb 1, 2009)

sept. 1st


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

heading back august 20. really dont want to go back...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Spetember 1.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

sawtoothscream said:


> college starts august 24th
> 
> im going to die with my list of classesukey:


College starts for me the 26th..

What are you majoring in?


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

we go back august 19th. dont really care im only at school for three hours.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll start sometime earlier September, I'm home schooled, so I start whenever my mom tells me to.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

aug 19 i got 6 hours first semester and then 5 second so i will be able to get to the woods with on time


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

august 17 here.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

august 19 for me i wont get into the woods as much as i want


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

august the 17th uggg.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

*school*

august 12th


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I go back sep. 8th or 9th.


same. that is one good thing about canadian schools


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

August 24. Football camp starts next week!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I start the day after I get back from Ohio which will be tomorrow since right now I am going through Atlanta and I'm typing on my grandfathers Blackberry phone. I'm homeschooling this year so I can get my work done faster amd hunt a whole lot more the only problem about it for me is that I will need to find stuff that will keep me busy because I can't sit down and do nothing all day I have to be doing something


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

It seemed like just yesterday there was a thread asking when we all get out of school...where has the time gone???


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm Not Ted said:


> August 24. Football camp starts next week!


We're not starting football practice till the first day of school, that's crazy don't you think?


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, it isn't really practice. Just a camp. Get us used to the heat and us linemen learn the blocking schemes. We also have a conditioning thing that runs from July 21st to yesterday. Just running to get into shape.


----------



## Princess (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm going back to school at the end of Aug.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i startd this past monday and played hooky on tue


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> It seemed like just yesterday there was a thread asking when we all get out of school...where has the time gone???


thats what i was thinking!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> We're not starting football practice till the first day of school, that's crazy don't you think?


we've been going at it since the first week of june, we just had our shorts and helmets camp this week, monday starts the hitting


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

We don't getta hit for another week and a half. :sad:


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

anybody have any two-a-days yet?


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

We only practice in the afternoons. Just a junior high team.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> we've been going at it since the first week of june, we just had our shorts and helmets camp this week, monday starts the hitting


Started hitting today! we started practice on Monday


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> anybody have any two-a-days yet?


We don't have 2 a days we have one long tuff, 4 hour practice. Theres alot less driving around wasting gas


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Been here since the 27th and doing good so far.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Actually I am starting the 31st of August for my homeschooling.


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

**

Im from wisconsin and start on September 1st


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

September 8th

I guess we're lucky in BC


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

August 18th


----------

